# what plants to keep with tropheus



## supafly (Dec 17, 2003)

I am putting the final touches to a new tank that will mainly house tropheus and would like to know if there are any plants that are consider safe with these fish? Need some suggestions and pictures if possible.


----------



## KoenEeckhoudt (Oct 28, 2007)

I've got a (fast growing) valnisera gigantea in my troph tank, and I don't need to cut it down... The trophs do that for me 

So I would say: don't do the Val's 

For the rest, I'm quite interested to know that as well!


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

Anubias will more than likely be the only plant they won't eat.


----------



## punman (Oct 24, 2003)

I have one anubius. A bit tattered but thriving enough.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

I have given up on live plants in my Tropheus tanks. They just do not seem to like my high water movement as well as the water changes, hardness high pH and the munching (goby cichlids are even worse for this) and pulling apart.
I see others manage, I can only look on in awe.


----------



## supafly (Dec 17, 2003)

just found an artical on here called " plants 101 ". I didn't know very much about aquarium plants but now I know a little bit, atleast what will work with herbivores. 
Quick question, can plants be added to a new tank during the cycling stages, or is it like fish, wait until it's fully cycled?


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

supafly said:


> just found an artical on here called " plants 101 ". I didn't know very much about aquarium plants but now I know a little bit, atleast what will work with herbivores.
> Quick question, can plants be added to a new tank during the cycling stages, or is it like fish, wait until it's fully cycled?


I wouldn't add a plant during the cycling process. I would wait.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

This may also help.
http://users.bigpond.net.au/steve.corbe ... _tropheus/
click articles and click Plants with Tropheus 
Still as valid as when written a few years ago.
I still do not really like compromising the conditions so the plants are happier.
Maybe that is why I have always ended up taking them out again.


----------



## jumpman (May 13, 2004)

Tried 2-3 clumps of Java Fern in with my colony and after 2-3 weeks they resembled little more than long thin sticks that used to be leaves. Luckily I have a Multi tank that they could recover in.

Would be interested to try the giant valis route at some point though.


----------



## Malawi Mad (Jul 30, 2007)

Hastifolia Anubias hastifolia

























Hastifolia Anubias hastifolia and Anubias barteri ... Petite Nana

Have added the plans before I got the Tropheus so they have grown up with it in the tank no issues yet !!


----------



## doc35 (Oct 15, 2002)

I have about 6 months with anubias nana bateri without probs the Tropheus doesnt do for them, they simply ignore them and add a great look to the aquarium!!!


----------

